# Tears For Fears



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Awesome after all these years. One of my favourite live bands. The boys still have it!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Fantastic band :thumb:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Brings it all back, they used to drink in my local in a village just outside Bath and had their recording studio "the Wool Hall" a couple of villages over.
First job in 1986 was as an Alarm engineer, I was working in a Hi fi store putting some cabling in and heard someone coming up the stairs where I was working, looked up to see Curt and his wife. Always will be one of my favourite bands.


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Yes, a great band & that is some stage setup there.
Where is that consort held in the video?


----------

